# Chamomile Tea



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody tried Chamomile Herb Tea?
It usually helps with my depression a little bit.

Does anybody have any experience with this product?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes. It is awesome. Green tea is equally if not more awesome.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes of course. I love green tea. It has a much better taste than Chamomile.


----------

